# Are you proud of your enneagram type?



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Do you like showing it off?


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

alizée said:


> Do you like showing it off?


You typed me and I am proud  I'd show it off more if I was comfortable talking about it. I don't really know much about the whole thing.


----------



## Marino (Jun 26, 2009)

The Observer (5) FTW, and my lover is 4 and this is what it says about the relationship compatibility, which is VERY true:

" Both types can be extremely creative and both love to share their findings with the other, making stimulating, wide-ranging conversation and open communication a hallmark of a Four/Five relationship, both in the intensity of their conversation and in the sincere interest they bring to their listening to each other. Each type usually brings a noteworthy sense of humor and love of the bizarre and the outlandish that can give their relationship a quirky and unique character all of its own. This is often because they both share an "outsider" status. Fives draw Fours out by showing them other worlds and other perspectives, with a depth that Fours like. Fours help Fives stay in contact with their personal self and feelings. They have a mutual tolerance for whatever the other comes up with and neither is easily shocked. They generally find each other stimulating and are tolerant of each other's idiosyncrasies. Both inspire creativity in the other and give permission to the other to be themselves and follow their own inspirations."

So yeah, 5(w6) = WIN. :crazy:


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I think I might be the only 1w9 INFP here. It's an enneagram type that is more likely to apply to ISTJs, and I am not proud of it. I'm not an SJ. :sad:


----------



## Kokos (Dec 28, 2008)

9w8, and well yes, pretty much.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

This 9w8 voted yes.


----------



## Deagalman (Jul 3, 2009)

Marino said:


> The Observer (5) FTW, and my lover is 4 and this is what it says about the relationship compatibility, which is VERY true:
> 
> " Both types can be extremely creative and both love to share their findings with the other, making stimulating, wide-ranging conversation and open communication a hallmark of a Four/Five relationship, both in the intensity of their conversation and in the sincere interest they bring to their listening to each other. Each type usually brings a noteworthy sense of humor and love of the bizarre and the outlandish that can give their relationship a quirky and unique character all of its own. This is often because they both share an "outsider" status. Fives draw Fours out by showing them other worlds and other perspectives, with a depth that Fours like. Fours help Fives stay in contact with their personal self and feelings. They have a mutual tolerance for whatever the other comes up with and neither is easily shocked. They generally find each other stimulating and are tolerant of each other's idiosyncrasies. Both inspire creativity in the other and give permission to the other to be themselves and follow their own inspirations."
> 
> So yeah, 5(w6) = WIN. :crazy:


It's not true and it fails miserably.


----------



## Deagalman (Jul 3, 2009)

I question my type all the time but have settled for 5w4. At times, I have no identity and have considered either being the 4, 6 or 9. Types I am not are the 2, 3, 7, and the 8. I don't show off my type either. I spend my days mostly masking my unconventionality and failing miserably.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Proud? No, not particularly. I'd say that I'm happy with it and that it works for me.


----------



## Marino (Jun 26, 2009)

Deagalman said:


> It's not true and it fails miserably.


Erm. Sorry for your bad experience. :frustrating:


----------



## knght990 (Jul 28, 2009)

I am 5. But my wing seems to be balanced between 4 and 6. Not to sure what i think about that since im new to Enneagram.


----------



## Deagalman (Jul 3, 2009)

Marino said:


> Erm. Sorry for your bad experience. :frustrating:


What do you base this on?


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Proud 9 roud: Though I'm mostly proud of my potential, not so much where I am now.

I kind of arbitrarily assigned myself a 1 wing, but I'm not sure if that fits. I know I'm not 9w8, but sometimes I wonder if I have a wing at all. I'm in the process of researching, at the mo.


----------



## DevilDoll (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm not sure that proud is the word I would use. I accept the fact that I am a 3 and I'm not ashamed of it.


----------



## openedskittles (May 24, 2009)

snail said:


> I think I might be the only 1w9 INFP here. It's an enneagram type that is more likely to apply to ISTJs, and I am not proud of it. I'm not an SJ. :sad:


 
I'm happy to be a 1w9...


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Wow, hard to believe we're the same enneagram type! We seem so very different.


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

Not really proud, but I like being a 9w1. It's good that I finally know what type I am, though. Thanks to Trope, anyways. XD


----------



## amberheadlights (May 16, 2009)

snail said:


> I think I might be the only 1w9 INFP here. It's an enneagram type that is more likely to apply to ISTJs, and I am not proud of it. I'm not an SJ. :sad:


Some of the one traits can manifest as SJ but the one fixation can also manifest in the opposite manner, as more of an idealistic, value-based NF. The key feature of one is comparative judgment that results in a pre-conceived notion of how things "should" be and a compulsion to make the world conform to their inner vision. This can result in the very detail-oriented style often exhibited by SJs, but it can also result in a kind of "change the world" idealism. For 1w2s, this means something very hands-on, such as picking a career in social work, or as involvement in political activism. For 1w9s, this is going to be more removed, such as teaching or social commentary.


----------



## Ungweliante (Feb 26, 2009)

At times...although sometimes I feel like I don't belong anywhere at all, and nobody can understand me. Every person is unique - therefore, it's impossible to find true similarity.


----------



## Sidewalk Balloonatic (Mar 10, 2009)

I do not see it as something to be proud of, whatever type I was. Each of them is just a different collection of egoistic illusions and self-defeating defence mechanisms. I do not see it as something to be ashamed of either, because it does not define who I am.


----------



## Leon (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm happy to be a 9w8. I like the mix.


----------



## totefee (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm a 5. It's pretty cool.


----------



## banned user (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm not sure if I can really answer. I am what I am...it's nice, I guess, to be 5w4. It certainly relates to the things I want to become and pursue in life. It's like saying if I'm proud that I have brown eyes. I wouldn't have it any other way because it's simply who I am.


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm a 6w5 - the defender apparently. I think it fits me well


----------



## unwrittenschism (Aug 17, 2009)

not necessarily... i'm not the healthiest, so i want to overcome my type weaknesses, strip away the counterproductive ego defenses and liberate myself towards integration. sounds easy in a sentence but i have a feeling i'll have to slip further into this wretched rut in order for me to squirm more motivational fire out from underneath my butt  

i kinda wish i wasn't sx last, but sometimes a sense of mediocrity gives me mild satisfaction. roud:


----------



## knght990 (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm a 5, but my 4 and 6 are equally weighted


----------



## Pablonuts25 (Aug 19, 2009)

4 are winning, god damm. Come on 5s!:laughing:


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm an ESTJ with enneagram 1. A mix of a sergeant drill and a perfectionist. People think I'm creepy. So I'm not sure should I be proud of it or not.


----------



## Mizmar (Aug 12, 2009)

I can't say I'm proud of my enneatype but I wouldn't want to be any other type either.


----------



## Alysaria (Jul 7, 2009)

7w8...still not sure what the wing represents...but the 7's pretty accurate. 



> Sevens are extroverted, optimistic, versatile, and spontaneous. Playful, high-spirited, and practical, they can also misapply their many talents, becoming over- extended, scattered, and undisciplined. They constantly seek new and exciting experiences, but can become distracted and exhausted by staying on the go. They typically have problems with impatience and impulsiveness. _At their Best_: they focus their talents on worthwhile goals, becoming appreciative, joyous, and satisfied.
> 
> We have named this personality type The Enthusiast because Sevens are enthusiastic about almost everything that catches their attention. They approach life with curiosity, optimism, and a sense of adventure, like “kids in a candy store” who look at the world in wide-eyed, rapt anticipation of all the good things they are about to experience. They are bold and vivacious, pursuing what they want in life with a cheerful determination. They have a quality best described by the Yiddish word “chutzpah”—a kind of brash “nerviness.”


O.O I'm like a double ENFP.... *ENERGY* with a capital E.


----------



## Munchies (Jun 22, 2009)

im proud of myself lol not my type


----------



## Bohemian (Aug 18, 2009)

4w5, I like my type


----------



## Mikbert (Jul 19, 2009)

I like being a 5


----------



## Stars (Jul 23, 2009)

Sharing a type with:

-Johnny Depp
-Soren Kierkegaard
-Edgar Allen Poe
-Miles Davis
-Giacomo Puccini
-Vincent Van Gogh
-Michael Jackson
-Marlon Brando

...you bet I'm proud of it!

4w5, sx/sp


----------



## Andrea (Apr 20, 2009)

i don't think i'm proud per se, but it's something close to that.


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2009)

I have a nitpick with the fact that most type 9 descriptions sound so hippyish.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm a 5 but I wouldn't say I was either proud of or not proud of it.


----------



## Functianalyst (Jul 23, 2009)

I remember reading years ago, that generally you will have a disdain for your true type. Based on the information, I inferred they were meaning your response will be negative towards the type. I like the enneagram for this reason since it gives a real picture of a type (contrary to MBTI) with all it's warts.


----------



## WolfStar (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm not proud nor disdainful of my type. It's just a type, not something to be sentimental towards. :\


----------



## Stoic (Aug 7, 2009)

The test I took gave me 90% on both 1 and 5 but I think 1 fits me just a little bit better but I relate with both. I guess I am proud of what I am, either way...


----------



## martin (Aug 4, 2009)

Am I proud of my type? My type tries to define me, I'm not defined by my type. I think it would make more sense to ask whether I am proud of who I am and then ask me which type I think describes me most accurately.

I think what you may have really meant to ask is something more along the lines of 'are you flattered by the described characteristics of your type?' or 'are the described characteristics of your type ones you admire?'


----------



## Omnivian (Oct 31, 2009)

martin said:


> Am I proud of my type? My type tries to define me, I'm not defined by my type. I think it would make more sense to ask whether I am proud of who I am and then ask me which type I think describes me most accurately.


I agree with this. To me, theories are the result of explanations that are sought to interpret the nature or the way that something works. 



martin said:


> I think what you may have really meant to ask is something more along the lines of 'are you flattered by the described characteristics of your type?' or 'are the described characteristics of your type ones you admire?'


I can say that my type describes me well to certain extent, yet I'm not flattered by such description. Actually, the general idea of my type is somewhat negative and I don't admire that fact... but, with the help of the theory I can see the whole scope of what my type could be... and I'll work toward a positive version of it.


----------



## Briggs (Aug 23, 2009)

No offense...what a silly question. Do people really do that? Like a badge? Weird!!!


----------



## Singularity (Sep 22, 2009)

The closest I can come to is saying that is that I think some of the famous people said to also be a type 5 - kubrick, david lynch, agatha christie, stephen king, einstein, stephen hawking, tim burton, nietzsche, etc. are people I really admire and if that means I'm in some way similar to them, it's cool. Of course, I don't have that kind of intelligence or talent, but hey.


----------



## Blueguardian (Aug 22, 2009)

9w1 ...and I suppose I am not disappointed with it.


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh yes. I am very proud of my enneagram type - that is, once I figure out what it is.


----------



## INFpharmacist (Aug 7, 2009)

I like my type. It's boring and too straight forward, LOL!, but I like it nonetheless.

Although, it is a little strange being an introvert and Type 2, because it seems like Type 2's would need to be extroverted to be the most effective.


----------



## Jack Rabid (Aug 6, 2009)

alizée le fluff said:


> Do you like showing it off?


 If I new my type for certain.. maybe but probably not


----------



## Jack Rabid (Aug 6, 2009)

MyLittleBlackHeart said:


> No offense...what a silly question. Do people really do that? Like a badge? Weird!!!


 Yeah!!! I know a few people who love to box themselves in..


----------



## screamofconscious (Oct 15, 2009)

I am happy for my virtue and despise my vice. Showing off isn't really a part of my nature. When I am direct about any part of myself it has little to do with pride...more like some desire dependant on the situation.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Well for some parts, yes. I would rather say that I am proud of my problem solving skills than say im proud of being a 6, it seems more human somehow when describing myself using adjectives rather than numbers. I use the enneagram more to gain personal improvement benefits than to use it as an identity to mould myself into or as a statement.


----------



## Invidia (Feb 26, 2011)

Why would my enneagram type be something to be proud of, no matter what the number is? Either it is part of my nature, or it developed over the course of my life, and either way it is nothing I created. It is the motivating source of my actions, plenty of which I cannot stand.


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

The worst thing you can do, in enneagram terms, is to be proud of your type. A type represents a set of delusions that need to be overcome, not something to fall in love with...


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

timeless said:


> The worst thing you can do, in enneagram terms, is to be proud of your type. A type represents a set of delusions that need to be overcome, not something to fall in love with...


Recognizing we have problems is the first step to fixing them, but also there are strengths to each type and those need to be nurtured imo. As a 6 I know I need to be assertive and courageous, to learn from the past and move on without dwelling on it and not to worry about stuff I can't control in the future. Striving towards making constructive decisions (for myself and others) is important and so are methods to deal with adrenaline in my blood and anxiety. 

If I do these things and always pick myself up when I "fall in the mud", then I move forward and grow as a person. E6 also has a ton of qualities, like a huge capacity to solve problems.

I have gained a lot from E6  and yeah I'm proud of it. Being enneagram type 6 is awesome. 3 weeks down this path and I turned my life around.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

So according to the poll results listed, it seems that 6's are the most humble about their type out of all types. And thats not a bad thing!


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

Rim said:


> Recognizing we have problems is the first step to fixing them, but also there are strengths to each type and those need to be nurtured imo.


Strength is limitless; delusions (e.g. enneagram types) restrict it. The default position is one of strength.


----------



## screamofconscious (Oct 15, 2009)

mushr00m said:


> So according to the poll results listed, it seems that 6's are the most humble about their type out of all types. And thats not a bad thing!


One of the missing pieces of E6 is the sense of their own importance. It's not a good thing, it's what allows them to castigate themselves mercilessly. No compassion for themselves, only self hate.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

timeless said:


> Strength is limitless; delusions (e.g. enneagram types) restrict it. The default position is one of strength.


I agree with the overall statement, but there are some things I'd like to pick at.

 I don't get why people use "type restricts us". <.< then why on earth spend time on figuring it out? 

Plus I disagree. Every person is limited by things, physiology, genetics, circumstances, preferences. In reality people can't expand in any direction. To me "limitless" sounds like telling a colorblind person to see as others who are not. The statement is too vague and general, also not practical. I don't enjoy tennis and don't have the reflexes (not the type for it) so why would I put time and energy into learning something I neither enjoy nor am I fit to do? Sounds counterproductive and counterintuitive.

Imo type shows preferences and points a way to things we do better or prefer to do more then other people. Some aspects of other types are uninteresting to me for example.The only way type can limit someone is if they use it wrong: *using it as an excuse and limiting themselves.* *Type doesn't limit, people limit themselves .
*
*When I found out I was a 6 :\ I hated it.* There were so many negative things about it, most of them are true for me, but that was before I figured out that I can make those things into strengths and satisfy needs in less obvious ways. Figuring out my type is actually helping me evolve in a better direction. To me it feels like all the pieces of the puzzle are falling into place and the resulting picture is showing a lot of good options for positive change.

Something else to note is that one shouldn't take type as behavior that needs to fit 100%. The enneagram is just motivation to meet certain needs, the way one goes about meeting them may differ from one person to the next. I for example never fit the boot licking "good little soldier" 6 who is shit scared of everything nor the counterphobic rebel 6, but the motivation was there without a doubt and the anxiety as well.

One can learn even from instinctual stacking preference. Mine is So/Sx darkside for example which means I lack Sp which should manifest as being more rooted and disciplined, practical and "nester", "my home is my sanctuary and I keep it nice". "I keep myself healthy and afloat". ^^ my home is piles of stuff in my room and chaos, I don't take care of myself enough. What does this teach me? It teaches that I need to learn to be more "sp", more Sx and less So (aka stop worrying about what others think of me, the reputation).

^^; so to conclude my ramblings: Strength being used in the right direction, where the individual has preferences and abilities. Delusions are self imposed limits and type can be one of these if we allow it or chose it so.

A 6 may not have the natural internal calm of a 9, but E6 both wants that and can achieve it through it's ability to solve it's own problems .


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

I don't think we disagree. A "type" is not some entity floating around out there, it's a collection of self-generated problems.



Rim said:


> I agree with the overall statement, but there are some things I'd like to pick at.
> 
> I don't get why people use "type restricts us". <.< then why on earth spend time on figuring it out?
> 
> ...


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

timeless said:


> I don't think we disagree. A "type" is not some entity floating around out there, it's a collection of self-generated problems.


I just expanded a bit on the subject, hopefully narrowing down any misunderstandings.  is all. Plus it is a good example of E6 ability to "dissect problems" and come up with solutions, even if not all are optimal. (I like to nitpick at details sry...its fun for me and I'm not trying to be against what you say...thou it may come off like that).


----------



## YellowAnt (Apr 12, 2011)

Yes. In mathematical terms, I am undefined.


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

tunejunk13 said:


> Yes. In mathematical terms, I am undefined.


You are what happens when you divide enneagram by zero?


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

I don't see the point in being proud or ashamed.
You are who you are.

For me, the point is to know who I am so that I can transcend it.

I find out why I see what I see, then I can put myself in a position to see the rest of the picture,


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

Well, the Enneagram type isn't something to take pride in. I am extremely proud of myself, however.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

honestly, I didn't like my 6 wing at first but I'm beginning to appreciate it more and more. after all, I need _something_ to keep 7 from jumping off of a cliff. loosing all my money gambling or engaging in dangerous or financially risky activities. I think 7w8s as a whole probably have more trouble with restraint than I do


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Boss said:


> Well, the Enneagram type isn't something to take pride in. I am extremely proud of myself, however.


if one looks at it honestly, Enneagram is more of an indicator of one's _negative_ tendencies than his positive ones. being proud of one's Enneagram type is kinda like being proud of how one is delusional and has a warped perception of the world.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

That's exactly right SOM


----------



## Wake (Aug 31, 2009)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> if one looks at it honestly, Enneagram is more of an indicator of one's _negative_ tendencies than his positive ones. being proud of one's Enneagram type is kinda like being proud of how one is delusional and has a warped perception of the world.


Huh, your greatest strength creates your greatest weakness. I suppose that is true for anything though. e.g. A business creates itself with the focus of a betterment of service for customers, but often at the expense of their employees, not necessarily bad but not all positive. We have to shape ourselves for some sort of goal to have pride in self.

I consider the Enneagram to highlight what I'm best at with an integration goal of becoming more well-rounded. I consider this filtered perspective to be an indicator of what we value the most, and we can't value everything.


----------



## ohlizzie (Feb 3, 2012)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> I think 7w8s as a whole probably have more trouble with restraint than I do


That's a rather broad assumption. Then again, I don't know that many other 7w8s. Of course, I'm also a 738 tritype so maybe my 3 keeps me from getting into too much trouble. If I set a goal that requires restraint (and pride in completely the goal), nothing can get me to break it. And I'm generally not prone to drinking, gambling, drugs, etc. In fact, I figured out in college that apparently I am impervious to addiction. But of course, I'm not going to test that theory out any further, lol... 

I also disagree that it's an indication of negative tendencies. I is (or at least should be) an indication of your strengths and in knowing that, you should develop competency in overcoming your weaknesses. Obviously walking around going 'Oh i'm X type. I'm the best!' isn't great but I hardly think it's delusional.


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

ohlizzie said:


> I also disagree that it's an indication of negative tendencies. I is (or at least should be) an indication of your strengths and in knowing that, you should develop competency in overcoming your weaknesses. Obviously walking around going 'Oh i'm X type. I'm the best!' isn't great but I hardly think it's delusional.


He didn't say it was delusional. . . more like it is celebrating delusion.
And I agree. Being of a particular type is seeing 11% of a whole. . . 
Better to use the knowledge that you aren't seeing the whole, to try and expand one's horizons.

But perhaps I should get a t-shirt that says "Behold the awesomeness of the Type 5!"


----------



## iMaven (Jan 14, 2011)

why Would i be proud of something I took no part in?
how shallow..


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

ohlizzie said:


> That's a rather broad assumption. Then again, I don't know that many other 7w8s. Of course, I'm also a 738 tritype so maybe my 3 keeps me from getting into too much trouble. If I set a goal that requires restraint (and pride in completely the goal), nothing can get me to break it. And I'm generally not prone to drinking, gambling, drugs, etc. In fact, I figured out in college that apparently I am impervious to addiction. But of course, I'm not going to test that theory out any further, lol...
> 
> I also disagree that it's an indication of negative tendencies. I is (or at least should be) an indication of your strengths and in knowing that, you should develop competency in overcoming your weaknesses. Obviously walking around going 'Oh i'm X type. I'm the best!' isn't great but I hardly think it's delusional.


- no hate toward 7w8, I love them, but 7w8s by nature are expansive, intense people and I have seen plenty do some crazy impulsive things if they are bored or lack direction
- there are strengths to one's enneagram, but these are more positive side effects of a particular style of delusion. that's why determining one's e type can be so painful. you have to honestly look at your core delusions, insecurities and negative thought patterns.


----------



## geekofalltrades (Feb 8, 2012)

2, and no. I'm only proud of things that I accomplish.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Being a 6 sucks ass because you never believe in yourself. I hate my enneatype.


----------



## silverlined (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm pretty much happy with my type (though it is sometimes hard being a double withdrawn type), but not proud. I don't consider one type any better than another so I'm neither proud or ashamed of my type.


----------



## tida (Feb 19, 2012)

I am a 9w1. I am proud of it because I can understand things around me; though I need to work on being assertive and decisive :s


----------



## TheBackwardsLegsMan (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm a 2w1, and while I am very proud that I am inclined to help people, I feel horrible that I don't as often as I should...


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I wouldn't say proud, but I certainly like having the qualities I have that are associated with my enneagram type.


----------



## alionsroar (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm back to thinking I am an enneagram 9 type. Except now I am not at all pleased with my type. Maybe it is because I am not exactly operating within the upper most health levels. Perhaps when I get there, I will be pleased.


----------



## newnameything (May 30, 2011)

I have never and never will understand people who take pride in something they personally haven't put an effort into. So no.


----------

